# Debra Macki Makeup Classes



## juxtapoz (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys!
Has anyone attended these classes, or have any info on them? I am looking into signing up it is a one week class, and she teaches in Boston 3x a year.  Any info would be helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## KrystynJ (Jan 7, 2008)

I would love to take her workshop, however right now it is way out of my budget. I'm hoping to take Candace Corey's next workshop at the end of this month.


----------



## juxtapoz (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrystynJ* 

 
_I would love to take her workshop, however right now it is way out of my budget. I'm hoping to take Candace Corey's next workshop at the end of this month._

 
I haven't heard of that one. Where is that at?


----------

